

Julian Assange, from leaker to senator? - jmduke
http://www.niemanlab.org/2013/02/john-keane-julian-assange-from-leaker-to-senator/

======
GHFigs
“The party will combine a small, centralised leadership with maximum grass
roots involvement and support. By relying on decentralised Wikipedia-style,
user-generated structures, it will do without apparatchiks. The party will be
incorruptible and ideologically united.”

